# Куплю аккордеон



## Uma_ (12 Окт 2011)

Друзья!
Еще одному человеку на Земле нужна помощь. Если вы или ваши друзья, или друзья друзей располагаете аккордеоном, просьба откликнуться на мою просьбу о помощи. 
Куплю аккордеон полный или 3/4, желательно Weltmeister. Б/у вполне подойдет, чтобы осваивать гаммы 

Просьба звонить по телефону 89150073877, Виктория.


----------



## Lizasha (12 Окт 2011)

А к чему такой пафос?


----------



## zet10 (13 Окт 2011)

Могу предложить полный 3-х голосный Weltmeister,в отл.сост,за 10 т.р.
Если интересно звоните телефон 8-495-508-79-26 г.Москва.


----------

